# Super glue vs Thread



## Yomicchin (Jun 9, 2016)

Just wanted to know everyone's input on how they attach their plants to driftwood/ rocks. What are the pros and cons? and proper way of doing so? Just curious since I'm planting my new tank tmrw )


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

only thing i've noticed is shrimp will gnaw on thread and it may break before everything is fully attached


----------



## skystrife (Feb 20, 2010)

I actually use fishing line. I find it's easier to work with underwater and is pretty much guaranteed to make sure that the plant stays in place until it is rooted.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I like super glue.
Just remove the rock or piece of wood and pat dry with towel.
Then place a drop of the glue on the wood and place plant on the area with the glue and let set out of water for a minute, and then place the wood /rock back in the tank.
Work's really well with moss to attach the moss to the wood or rock.
Gotta make sure you get the plant attached the way you want it to look on the wood or rock but it work's well.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Get the gel type superglue, not the thin runny type.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

my pleco swam in between a thread and cut itself pretty badly.


----------



## Virc003 (Dec 3, 2011)

super glue will cause permanent white spots on driftwood. Most instances both will work the same. because of the spots, I prefer to use thread first and if thread doesn't work out then I will use super glue as a last resort. Honestly though I have had several species of plants from bryophytes to epiphytes, attach to gravel just by slightly covering the plants with gravel, no thread or glue required.


----------



## someoldguy (Feb 26, 2014)

Just as an FYI , Loctite makes black superglue . Think the #'s are 380 and 426 . 426 is a gel and was pretty expensive IIRC . McMaster-Carr used to carry these , probably still do .


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

White from the superglue is not permanent in my experience.
Might last a couple month's near as I can tell.(plant's will eventually hide the spot)
Guess if you glom it on it might.
Not unlike those who used to warn about product quick cure staining the seals on the glass permanently blue.(Formalin malachite green)
Only for a couple month's in my experience.(used it for year's).


----------



## Aechele (Mar 11, 2016)

Seachem makes Flourish glue. Love it


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Don't apply the glue to the wood and then try to stick down the plant in the blob of glue.

Apply glue to the root or rhizome you are trying to attach and then position it.


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

I've found glue is much faster and more versatile than thread.

I prefer to glue rhizome plants to small rocks, just large enough to keep the plant from floating away. They can then be placed/moved very easily and will eventually root in place. If you glue directly to hardscape it will be more permanent.

Sometimes I'll use thread for something like moss, but I'll apply a drop of glue to the thread instead of taking the time to tie a knot. Knots can slip and are a PITA to tie while trying to hold the plant/moss in position.

Be sparing with the glue and it won't show.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

I also prefer super glue gel - I use Loctite. I had a cory once stuck under some thread on a piece of driftwood. Fortunately I found him in time and was able to release him, but have used glue ever since.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Aechele said:


> Seachem makes Flourish glue. Love it


Yes, it's called Branding


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I use clear low poundage fishing line. Its cheap, easy to find (sporting goods store or bait shop), and permanent, virtually invisible, and as long as you don't tie too tightly it doesn't hurt the plants (think of it like tieing your arm to something-don't make it so tight that it woudl constrict blood flow). If you want to remove/move plants is easy enough to cut/untie.


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

I think that it depends on what you are attaching. The glue works fine for plants, but terrible for moss. It kills the moss and turns it brown. I always use thread for moss.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Mike00726 said:


> I think that it depends on what you are attaching. The glue works fine for plants, but terrible for moss. It kills the moss and turns it brown. I always use thread for moss.


For moss sometimes I use just a dot of glue on each end and middle and then I use thread this way it all stays nice and tight on the wood. Haven't had any problems with the moss dying.


----------



## sunkist (Jun 20, 2016)

I used glue, granted it went on the white part of the rock. but I had no issues with brown spots at all and its slowly consuming the rock in the way that I'd hoped for - densely 

For moss - someone told me not to glue clumps on, but to try and separate them down to singular pieces. so I spent some time doing that and it seemed to have worked. where I have done the clumping thing before and the bottom layers do go brown and die.


----------



## Yomicchin (Jun 9, 2016)

These are all great guys ) I went with thread to tie some moss to my manzanita and a few other plants (wasn't sure if my superglue was the right one). Everything is doing well, aside from my moss which seemed to have turned yellowish brown. Might have taken too long to tie. Just hopes it bounces back! I'll attach pictures; first time attempting to aquascape haha. Might try to keep a journal :>


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Yomicchin said:


> Just wanted to know everyone's input on how they attach their plants to driftwood/ rocks. What are the pros and cons? and proper way of doing so? Just curious since I'm planting my new tank tmrw )


 
small area and rounded, I use glue.
Large area, thread.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Yomicchin said:


> Might try to keep a journal :>


Do keep a journal they are very fun! Also helps organise your mind somewhat and track what changes you make to the tank etc.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I have a piece of java moss growing on the rear glass pane, defying gravity.
I assume it must be holding on to the bio film or maybe a bit of green spot.


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Used to fiddle around with thread and fishing line but grew tired of it. Had some loctite lying around and tried it and have never looked back 
Though like mentioned it does turn the applied area white/glassy looking.


----------



## Pattern8 (Dec 9, 2015)

I've used thread before to attach to rock, thumb tack to attach to wood (removed after about a week), and glue if I'm attaching to substrate. I've purchased both seachem flourish and before that seachem reef glue. I learned that they are both essentially the same so I now purchase just the reef glue because you actually get more product at a lower price.


----------

